# 25 foods dogs cant eat



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

1. *Onions* (Both onions and garlic contain the toxic ingredient Thiosulphate. But onions are more of a danger. Many dog biscuits contain *small* amounts of garlic - garlic contains less of this toxin so huge amounts would need to be consumed to be toxic. And, by the way, this poison builds up the system - it can be toxic in one large dose - or with repeated consumption of small amounts.)
2. *Chocolate* (Chocolate contains Theobromine, a compound that is a cardiac stimulant and a diuretic. This can be fatal to dogs.)
3. *Grapes* (Grapes are dangerous because of an unknown substance which is toxic to dogs - affects canine's kidneys)
4. *Raisins* (See above.)
5. *Most Fruit Pits and Seeds *(Contain Cyanogenic Glycosides resulting in cyanide poisoning - though the fruit itself is OK.)
6. *Macadamia N*uts (Macadamia nuts contain an unknown substance that is toxic to dogs.)
7. *Bones* (Most bones should *not* be given (especially chicken bones) because they can splinter and cause laceration of the digestive system and/or become lodged in your pet's throat - so they also pose a choking hazard.)
8. *Potato Peelings and Green Potatoes *(Contain Oxalates, which can affect the digestive, nervous, and urinary systems.)
9. *Rhubarb leaves *(See above.)
10. *Broccoli* (Broccoli is only toxic in large quantities.)
11. *Green parts of Tomatoes or Green Potatoes *(Contain oxalates, which can affect the digestive, nervous, and urinary systems.)
12. *Yeast Dough *(Yeast Dough can produce gas and swell in your pet's stomach - leading to rupture of the digestive system)
13. *Coffee, Coffee Grounds, Tea, Soft Drinks *(Coffee, tea, & most soft drinks are dangerous due to the caffeine.)
14. *Beer/Wine/Alcohol of any kind *(Alcohol of any kind could lead to coma or even death.)
15. *Human Vitamins *(Human vitamins, especially those containing iron, can cause damage to the lining of the digestive system as well as cause kidney and liver damage)
16. *Moldy or Spoiled Food *(I think this goes without saying.)
17. *Persimmons *(Persimmons can cause intestinal blockage)
18. *Edited...*
19. *Salt, Baking Soda, Baking Powder* (In large amounts these can cause an electrolyte imbalance - and severe electrolyte imbalances can lead to muscle spasm or even congestive heart failure.)
20. *Mushrooms* (Mushrooms may contain toxins which could cause liver and kidney damage)
21. *Sugar-Free Foods *(Sugar-free foods containing Xylitol have been found to cause liver failure in some dogs.)
22. *Nutmeg* (Nutmeg can cause tremors, seizures, and central nervous system damage.)
23. *Excessive Fatty Foods *(Excess fatty foods can cause Pancreatitis.)
24. *Avocado* (All parts of the avocado and avocado tree are toxic to dogs.)
25. *Diary Products *(Dairy products don't usually pose a great danger; but many dairy product have high fat content (see number 23) - and many pets are lactose intolerant - some pets more than others. Lactose intolerance leads to gas and diarrhea; though small amounts of yogurt and cheese are usually fairly well tolerated.)


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

glad you posted this because I have a friend with two weiner dogs and her vet told her it's okay to feed dogs human food as long as it isn't junk....but I noticed a lot of the stuff on here is produce items, which we consider healthy. I've never heard of any other vet saying it's okay...especially for such little dogs.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

your dogs or cat cannot digest cellouse, which is in most fruits and veggies... if you give your animals fruits and whatnot make sure you peel them first. and be careful not to overdue the ingrediants for some can cause damage to your animal.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Good info!Thanks for posting.


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

dixieland said:


> Good info!Thanks for posting.


not a problem always trying to help and learn. these dogs are the Sheezneez and i want people to take care of em'


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

thanks for posting this. there was some stuff on here that i was totally unaware of.

the only thing that i disagree with is the bones. bones in raw format are actually good.


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

:goodpost: This is good information...a FEW people I need to share this with...


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

fantastic post!

I thought raw bones were good for dogs but with chicken you have to remove a certain bone before they eat it?


----------



## makana97 (Jan 18, 2010)

I have to disagree with #7. Bone is an important part in "whole prey model" feeding. It not only provides calcium and marrow, but is also what keeps their stools firm. Bone in itself is actually quite soft until either cooked or dried out which is never how you should feed it. Also #16. I've fed sour food with no ill-effects. Great post.


----------



## ROYCE BOOBS (Aug 27, 2009)

my cousin always feeds her dog grapes she says it ok but im not trying with my dog to find out


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

boogiebot said:


> thanks for posting this. there was some stuff on here that i was totally unaware of.
> 
> the only thing that i disagree with is the bones. bones in raw format are actually good.


you are correct in saying this but chicken\poultry bones are very brittle so i would be careful with those... if you can break them down to where they wont harm your dog or splinter in their throat or intestines... then go ahead. cooked bones are not good for them though, keep that in mind... they break too easy and your dog may swallow a large sized piece and end up choking on it. RAW BONES GOOD, NO FRAGILE BONES


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

ROYCE BOOBS said:


> my cousin always feeds her dog grapes she says it ok but im not trying with my dog to find out


it isnt the grapes itself it is the cellulose that they cannot digest... dogs love them though


----------



## fortyfootelf (Feb 2, 2010)

makana97 said:


> I have to disagree with #7. Bone is an important part in "whole prey model" feeding. It not only provides calcium and marrow, but is also what keeps their stools firm. Bone in itself is actually quite soft until either cooked or dried out which is never how you should feed it. Also #16. I've fed sour food with no ill-effects. Great post.


#16 when i say spoiled food i mean moldy, something that is obviously bad. if it is just starting to go bad then it is okay for them. dogs stomachs are more prone to digest some foods that humans cant. you will know when it is bad by the smell of it.


----------



## makana97 (Jan 18, 2010)

fortyfootelf said:


> #16 when i say spoiled food i mean moldy, something that is obviously bad. if it is just starting to go bad then it is okay for them. dogs stomachs are more prone to digest some foods that humans cant. you will know when it is bad by the smell of it.


Maybe I needed to clarify. LOL. I fed stanky food with no ill-effect. It's not like I keep stanky stuff in my fridge but sometimes some foods get overlooked.


----------

